# [SOLVED] No Internet Connection or is there ?.



## micky0121 (Aug 24, 2008)

Not sure where to place this so please forgive if in wrong place .
Running Win 8.1 on my Dell laptop , Run My Dell , it scans for issues and finds " Network connection could not be found "
Ran Signal test " Signal strength Excellent "
Ran Internet connection test " No connection "
Tried to contact Tech support , It says " Internet connectivity required "
Tried to Connect to Community forum , It says " Internet connectivity required "
Yet I can access the internet on my laptop no problems ??.
Tried to run Trend Micro , It said " No connection "
Any help please ?.
micky


----------



## ispalten (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: No Internet Connection or is there ?.*



micky0121 said:


> Not sure where to place this so please forgive if in wrong place .
> Running Win 8.1 on my Dell laptop , Run My Dell , it scans for issues and finds " Network connection could not be found "
> Ran Signal test " Signal strength Excellent "
> Ran Internet connection test " No connection "
> ...


Micky, probably need some more info here?

Is 'My Dell' the one reporting all these 'no connections'? There is a SETTINGS (gear on top right) for this, check the PROXY choice, what is it set too? Should be DEFAULT.

Did YOU change the network used, say from wireless to wired?

If you open the NETWORK AND SHARING CENTER and ADVANCED ADAPTER SETTINGS, how many are enabled? Should only have ONE.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: No Internet Connection or is there ?.*

Hi please follow the instructions here and upload all the info http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-and-wireless-connectivity-issues-573730.html
this will give us more to work with


----------



## micky0121 (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: No Internet Connection or is there ?.*

Sorry you have lost me already . Cannot find any of the settings ispalten has described ?.
As far as I know I am running Firefox if that makes any difference .
Old Rich , I cannot follow these instructions they mean nothing to me , Thanks anyway will take to shop and let them try .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The steps are easy and simple . . just follow them one step at a time


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Let's Try step One from the link that Old Rich suggested: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f138/how-to-run-an-ipconfig-all-command-655357.html


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Was the OP's problem solved? I will PM the OP.


----------



## micky0121 (Aug 24, 2008)

The steps may be easy for people that work with these things everyday , to us that do not some of us find it difficult .
And the message from Rich "The steps are easy and simple . . just follow them one step at a time " is not helpful .
I have asked a few questions over the time I have been on here , none of them have been answered so people or I could understand . You are not dealing with a load of nerds you are dealing with ordinary people that do not have their heads stuck in their computer all the time .
I have left this site because of this attitude ,resorted to help from another site and found they did not have their heads stuck up their orrifice and were very helpful and solved my problem .


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Glad you got your problem worked out . .


----------

